# stud service



## Birchhatchery (Nov 13, 2010)

i am thinking about gettin 2 pygmy goat bucks paperd and keeping them housed together maybe with a weather also and studding them out for a fee would this work to make a litle money i have had bucks and bred does and hav raised lil goats before so i no about them the smell does not bother me i just figured since people dont want to feed smell or have a buck on the farm maybe people could bring their doe and i could keep it for a set amount of time on a set price what do yall think?

also ive only ever had one buck at a time would the 2 bucks be fine together if raised together ?


----------



## Calliopia (Nov 13, 2010)

First I would check to see if there is a demand for Pygmy stud service in your area. Then check to see what the going rate is and then see if you can both buy and care for studs worth breeding for the amount you can make off of stud fees.


----------



## Birchhatchery (Nov 13, 2010)

well most people around here wont pay for high dollar stud fees most have goats for fun pets 4h and stuff so that be most people i stud for  cost for a buck at birth around here is 40-100 dollars depending what i want


----------



## mistee (Nov 13, 2010)

i have 3 bucks that up until coming into rut were housed together.. One has becoming overly aggressive towards the other 2 and wont even let them in the stall when raining,,lol... For now I seperated the other 2, I hope to be able to put them all together again,, if not the I will sell the more aggressive buck,,, was debating on it anyway....

4 years ago before getting a buck i borrowed a buck for $50 a doe,, nigerian dwarf@


----------



## Birchhatchery (Nov 14, 2010)

i figured around 50 a doe would be a good place to start


----------



## KinderKorner (Nov 14, 2010)

I wouldn't do it.

$50 is not worth the risk and time.

I have 5 bucks together all the time and they get along just fine. They play around a bit, but overall they get along.

Anyway there is a huge risk of diease with Goats. With all the money and trouble I've went through trying to keep my farm CAE, CL free there is no way I would want to bring in other peoples goats.

I rented out my buck for $200 last year before I really thought it over. But the lady had purchased all her goats from the same person as I did so I knew they were clean. 

I wouldn't do it again though.

After the buck got back I had to keep him seperated and get him tested before I would even put him back into the pen. It was just a pain. 

There is so many better ways to make $50. Why not just breed your own babies and sell them. Also if you can buy a pygmy buck for $50 I would think about breeding a different rarer breed.


----------



## ChksontheRun (Nov 14, 2010)

Honstly I would not look to someone who kept their goats just for stud service for my does for the same reason.  Each doe your buck is exposed to is another chance for exposure to the most significant goat diseases.  So if you expose your buck to 15 different does in a year, I dont want my does exposed to that many chances for CAE, CL, Brucelosis.   

Honestly, we are seriously considering a completely closed herd for just that reason.  Once they leave, they are only welcomed back temporarily for resale, not for inclusion back into the herd.  I just don't want the hassle of those diseases in my herd.


----------



## mistee (Nov 14, 2010)

I keep a closed herd but next year the kids want to show

we will see!


----------



## Birchhatchery (Nov 14, 2010)

interesting i may try get one pygmy and one faintin goat we dont have a problem with the disesis you have mentiond around here so i may get 2 of those bucks and try it out also do bucks stink if never around does or see them smell them?


----------



## mistee (Nov 14, 2010)

those diseases are EVERYWHERE!!!! And yes they do stink even if not around does!


----------



## ()relics (Nov 14, 2010)

Birchhatchery said:
			
		

> interesting i may try get one pygmy and one faintin goat we dont have a problem with the disesis you have mentiond around here so i may get 2 of those bucks and try it out also do bucks stink if never around does or see them smell them?


You must live in the "clean" section of Indiana...Good Luck finding any takers for your stud service.  It is cheaper for someone to buy a "billy" goat from the sale barn to breed their does, then sell him once he has "done the deed"...The only bucks that command much of a stud fee would be Show winners, and I mean recent show winners...Or a proven sire of exceptional  kids, registered of course....JMO...


----------



## Birchhatchery (Nov 14, 2010)

no sale barns around harldy any billys for sale


----------



## ()relics (Nov 14, 2010)

Out of curiosity, In what area of the state are you located?  I have friends and know breeders and showman nearly everywhere in the state...Just curious...I live in the Northwest portion...like north of Laffy and south of the big group of Lakes.


----------



## Birchhatchery (Nov 14, 2010)

just south of fort wayne indiana


----------



## ()relics (Nov 14, 2010)

Thats Roll Farms Country...


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 14, 2010)

The people w/ show herds won't touch a buck who's not vet certified as clean.   
Even if you had great registered bucks....if they find out he's been visiting does from other herds, they won't do it.  It's not worth the risk.

The people who'd pay a few dollars to get their does bred....generally are new, or are the same people who buy from sale barns where the listed diseases are common, or don't keep closed herds, etc.  
I'm always amazed when I have to explain to new folks what CAE, CL, and Johne's are...I really wish folks would learn before they buy.

Basically what I'm saying is that you're not going to buy a buck and 'lease' him to anyone except beginners (who don't know any better), people who don't care about diseases, or people who already know they have those diseases....who will then give them to your buck(s).

And trust me....those diseases are right in your backyard.  

NOBODY (besides me) WILL ADMIT IT....but they are here.

How are you going to guarantee the visiting does won't catch something from other visiting does?  What if someone w/ a disease on their shoes walks through your pens?  What if someone's dog gets in and kills the visiting goats?  What if one gets hurt while there and the owner expects you to pay for it?

But....By all means, if you want a biosecurity nightmare and a liabilty issue...become a goat pimp.  You'll make a few bucks....until word gets out your goats have 'the funk'...and / or some mad doe owner comes after you when her pet gets sick.

(And you *might* get lucky and get along just fine...even for a while...but these things can and do happen to anyone...)

I mean no offense, I'm just letting you know my opinion....you asked for opinions.


----------



## helmstead (Nov 15, 2010)

Well put, Roll.

Getting into goats to make money is never a good idea.  

In my area of Indiana, the winning Pygmy wether and doe in the local 4H were both purchased at the local auction for _under_ $50 for the PAIR as weanlings.  They're not numerous, but they're not wonderfully popular either.  (the winning wether and doe were the only two Pygmies in the show....)


----------



## ()relics (Nov 15, 2010)

Birchhatchery said:
			
		

> no sale barns around harldy any billys for sale


BTW....Strawtown, Noblesville, can't be more than 30 minutes away...I think that it still runs every thursday night.


			
				helmstead said:
			
		

> Getting into goats to make money is never a good idea.


Now you tell me....We are trying to change that though....or so they say


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 15, 2010)

And there's Portland (Loys) to the East....every Monday night.

I have a friend w/ a NICE show herd of pygmies over by Crawfordsville.  She paid good money for hers but doesn't bother to breed them often (her kids show them)....she can't find anyone willing to pay what they're worth when there are pygmies at sale barns all the time for 25$ ea.


----------



## ()relics (Nov 15, 2010)

The rumor has it that I once had a pygmy herd.  Registered, buck and 3 does.  Kidded regularly and not cheap goats either.  They were rabbit sized.  Sold some to 4H kids some as pets but mostly fed them out to a litght market weight and sold them at the sale barn...For Nothing...I sold the entire herd after I was "shamed " into it...$325 took them all and I only got that much because of the buck...At least according to rumor.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 15, 2010)

I want to stress that I meant no offense to anyone in my above post....
I'm usually the first one to say, "Do what works for you."


----------



## Birchhatchery (Nov 15, 2010)

im gona go ahead and do it anyhow alls well a sighned form says im not responsible for sick goats hurt goats should work fine


----------



## ()relics (Nov 15, 2010)

_Edited for content_


----------



## adoptedbyachicken (Nov 15, 2010)

I think we are done here folks.


----------

